# .rar files to kindle



## NessaNessa

Hello all ((WAVES))

I have been lurking this boards for weeks in preparation for my Kindle.  I've downloaded a few books that are in .rar format.  Does Kindle have the ability to handle those files once they have been extracted?    To be honest, I am still trying to figure out the extraction process because they tend to be extracted into my browser (which seems weird).

If there is a thread on this subject, I apologize, as the search feature failed to give any results.

Thank You in advance, NessaNessa


----------



## dimples

nessa, rar is similar to zip, it's a compressed file. You need something like winrar to extract these files and save them to your pc. It depends on the actual format of the ebooks if your kindle recognizes them.


----------



## NogDog

FWIW, I've been using 7Zip for years with good results, and it includes the ability to extract RAR files (along with many others, along with Zip files). It is a free download.


----------



## NessaNessa

Thank You all so very much!!  I cant wait to receive my Kindle.  Should be here today, Monday at the latest!!


----------



## Meemo

On our Macs we use a free program called RAR Expander.


----------

